# How long to get my Mathews Passion?



## Jamers (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I am new to the archery board. I have been hunting with a cross bow for the last two seasons, but have now ordered a Mathew's Passions! It has been two weeks and it feels like two months. I live in Ontario Canada and I am wondering how long it took other women on the board to get their bows?

I can't wait to start practicing and get ready for the up coming bow season! 

Thanks


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Mine was supposed to have arrived this last Saturday, which was the three weeks they told me it would take..........but my Passion was a no show! :thumbs_do I'm hoping it will be in this week. I ordered the blacked out Passion with Pink/Purple, it cost extra because it's a "special order". I don't know if a camo Passion would ship faster or not.


----------



## Jenn79 (Apr 6, 2010)

3 weeks...


----------



## Jamers (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks ladies. Today was the two week mark, and still nothing. I am really hoping it will be in next week, but won't be surprised if it ends up taking 4 weeks. I will be pissed if it ends up taking longer than 4 weeks.:angry:

I've ordered my passion in camo with a 25" draw length and 40-50# draw weight. 

I will let you know when I get it. 

Jamie


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

They told me a month and she arrived in three weeks, so everyone seems to be on the same mark here.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

Mine was supposed to be two weeks and came at about 4 and 1/2! 
But its worth the wait!! Love it !


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

I just ordered my Passion ( pink ) tonight. They are going to call me tomorrow to let me know for sure how long it should be. Just can't wait!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I finally got mine. They said 3 weeks took almost 4 1/2 but it was well worth the wait!! Been shooting everyday and can't believe how smooth it is!!


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

Mine was order on this past Friday and I was told a week and then a week for shipping. So hopefully no more then 2 weeks! Love the pics makes me want mine now!


----------



## Jamers (Aug 16, 2010)

Well I am still waiting. Tomorrow will be 4 weeks! They get their orders in on Tuesdays so I am really hoping that its comes in tomorrow. I know it will be worth the wait, but hunting season is only 1 month away, and I can't wait to get practicing. KSGirl I am so jealous! Your bow looks awesome! What kind of arrow rest did you put on it?


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Jamers I know how you feel the waiting thing really bites! I absolutely love my Passion!! I've got her set up with a WB looked at alot of drop away rests and some with full capture but I'm just comfortable with the WB for now. Can't wait to see pics of your new Passion when she arrives!


----------



## forks camp (Jun 14, 2009)

my wife has been waiting 5 wks and counting.....not good.


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

All this 4 and 5 weeks has me worried!! My shop told me that it would be a week for "building" and then a week to ship. I'm just thankful that I didn't sell my old bow so that I still can go hunting if it doesn't show soon!!


----------



## Jamers (Aug 16, 2010)

AHHHH still no bow... four weeks today! My shop also said 1-2 weeks and I even called the supplier and they said it takes Mathews 3-7 days to build a bow from the day they get the order. So I figured 3 weeks max. I have still been going on ladies night to the local archery shop and practicing with the rental bows, but its not the same. I really hope it comes in soon, so I can get ready for hunting season, otherwise I will have to use my crossbow, which isn't the same.

It may not take as long in the states, I'm in Ontario Canada and they said sometimes they get held up at the boarder.

I will let you know when it finally comes in.


----------



## LoveMyPassion (Feb 10, 2010)

I ordered mine around Thanksgiving (2009) and got it the second week of January (2010). I am a leftie and did order the pink riser that had just come out. The risers were on backorder. It was well worth the wait. I love my bow!!!!


----------



## Jamers (Aug 16, 2010)

Today is the 5 week mark and still no bow:sad:


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

this Thursday will be the 2 week mark for me, but since it was a holiday this past weekend I think I will need to allow a little extra time at least. We were out yesterday in the woods to check the stands and tonight we are going out again so we can mark some yardages and this just makes me want my passion even more! I don't want my first deer to be with my old bow ( I just probably jinxed myself saying my first deer! ) I want some time to get to know my bow, since I will only be familiar with the sight.....new bow, new rest (drop away...never used 1 of these before). I didn't want to put it on my old bow just to take it off and put it on the new one, but maybe I should just to get a feel for it and figure out how to use it...lol


----------



## Jamers (Aug 16, 2010)

I got my bow today!!!! 5 weeks, 1 day. Got it all accessorized with a 4 pin sight, QAD drop rest, stabilizer, & quiver. Spent 2.5hrs at the archery store getting it all set up, and shooting close groups at 10 & 20 yards. Now I just need to get it sighted in at 30 & 40 yards. It is set at a draw weight of 40lbs right now, which is legal to deer hunt in Ontario, but hopefully in a few weeks I will be able to crank it up a few lbs.

Absolutely love it! and can't wait til tomorrow when its ladies night at the local archery range.

So worth the wait:teeth:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Ummmmmm Pic please!! Congrats Jamers so glad she finally came in!! Would love to see some pics of her all set up!


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

My archery shop called today and my Passion has been shipped from Mathews, should be at the shop some time next week......hunting starts on Saturday, not sure if I should take it hunting or stick with my old bow since I won't have much practice time. decisions, decisions! Soooo, excited!!


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

it took about 3 weeks to get my wifes (shot therapy ) in . now we are waiting again for her carbon matrix to come in, we had to go through the hoyt custom shop for z-3 cams to get it down to her 25.5" draw length . waiting for bows to come in just plain sucks


----------



## Kimpossible (Mar 25, 2010)

I was lucky...I live a very short distance from Lancaster Archery. I was there waiting for them to unpack it as soon as they received it. I was really lucky because I am a lefty and they got one lefty in camo in! One of the happiest days of my life! Hope yours gets to you soon!


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

Kimpossible said:


> I was lucky...I live a very short distance from Lancaster Archery. I was there waiting for them to unpack it as soon as they received it. I was really lucky because I am a lefty and they got one lefty in camo in! One of the happiest days of my life! Hope yours gets to you soon!


I live fairly close to Lancaster Archery too and I could have taken a camo one home that day, but I wanted black...I didn't purchase mine there because they had no idea what they were talking about and I got it for a couple bucks cheaper, the first guy I talked to told me that I would have to pay extra for the colored strings and that it would be extra to get the black one.....then I was looking to see if I could find a nicer case that would fit it better then the one I had and we asked about that and the guy asked us if it was a cross bow. I know that not everyone can know everything, but to have no clue?! We also had a chance to talk to the Mathews rep at the event they had and really all he was was a guy that shoots for them, he couldn't tell me one thing about the passion....I was telling him.


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

I just got the call that my Passion is in..... 3 weeks to the day, 1 week longer then I was told, but we did have a holiday in there! I am soooo excited, I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

My Passion is finally in my posession!! Well worth the wait and worth every penny! I love everything about it!


----------



## hayde1313 (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats! Looks like it was well worth the wait. I have a teal one, ordered it in March. Luckily my wait wasn't as long! Enjoy. :smile:


----------

